# Olive Garden-Style Stuffed Mushrooms



## nikkiev (Jun 30, 2006)

I made this today for my hubby and he loves it. I need to go back to the store now and get some more clams since he wants me to make this with dinner on Sunday when his mom comes over. Thanks for the great recipe!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for bumping this.  I LOVE stuffed mushroom recipes, but have more recipes than I can use for the usual crabmeat-stuffed types.

I'll be trying this one soon - probably as an entree for hubby & me along with a salad.  It looks like it would make a great light summer supper.


----------

